
VLAN patches v2 (OpenVPN) - sslalready
https://github.com/OpenVPN/openvpn/pull/76
======
sslalready
Here's an excerpt from a success story posted at
[https://sourceforge.net/p/openvpn/mailman/message/34991937/](https://sourceforge.net/p/openvpn/mailman/message/34991937/)

 _We 've implemented 802.1x with dynamic vlan assignment already, meaning that
when a user connects either wired or wirelessly they get shunted into the
appropriate segment of the network (and potentially into overlapping subnets).
This ensures strong segregation based on their identity/certificate. So we
really want to plug openvpn into that and allow users a single certificate to
always end up in their same segregated section of the network without having
to create separate VPN subnets for them._

TLDR: These patches allow OpenVPN to be used in enterprise environments with
RADIUS authentication and dynamic VLAN assignments.

